# which LED light is better for Fluval Edge 6G Tank?



## sonicpath (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have 2x of these on my 6g Edge and they are bright.

http://www.amazon.com/MR16-7000K-Wh...=UTF8&qid=1346119889&sr=8-3&keywords=mr16+led

On top of my DIY dual strip led and my edge has a ton of light.


----------



## sonicpath (Aug 20, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> I have 2x of these on my 6g Edge and they are bright.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MR16-7000K-Wh...=UTF8&qid=1346119889&sr=8-3&keywords=mr16+led
> 
> On top of my DIY dual strip led and my edge has a ton of light.



thanks bro, where did you install your Strip LED outside?


----------

